# prolonger / allonger



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
je voudrais savoir si les deux verbes sont interchangeable dans les sens suivants :
1. allonger / prolonger ses vacances
2. La ville veut allonger / prolonger sa ligne de métro.
3. allonger / prolonger la vie de qn.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Corsicum

Bonjour_,_
_(allonger / prolonger *le trajet* de sa ligne de métro)_
Un simple avis : Les trois sont probablement interchangeables, mais j’ai des difficultés pour utiliser _allonger_ dans les trois cas, ça ne passe pas.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci, Corsicum, donc ça veut dire qu'il y a un décalage entre ce que dit le dico et ce qu'on dit dans la vie ?
Par ailleurs, vu que ça pose une ambiguité, j'ai modifié mon fil précédent. 


> (allonger / prolonger le trajet de sa ligne de métro)


----------



## Cookie75

J'opterais pour le verbe prolonger dans les 3 cas :
1. prolonger ses vacances
2. prolonger *la* (ou *une*) ligne de métro, mais allonger mon/son trajet par exemple
3. prolonger la vie de quelqu'un


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord, merci bien Cookie75 !
Alors en forme pronominale, s'allonger et se prolonger sont, dans certains cas, synonymes ?
Merci de votre patience !


----------



## Corsicum

Mais, c’est un plaisir …._prolongé_ ou qui se _prolonge_ et qu’il est difficile d’_allonger _comme une sauce, qui elle ne se _prolonge _jamais.
Il me semble aussi que dans prolonger on perçoit beaucoup plus une prolongation à l’identique.
_On allonge les distances que les usagers peuvent parcourir en métro en prolongeant chaque ligne_. 
Passe peut être mieux que :
_On prolonge les distances que les usagers peuvent parcourir en métro en allongeant chaque ligne_.


----------



## TitTornade

Pour ma part, j'utiliserais _prolonger_ ou _rallonger_ dans les trois cas proposés par Anna. Mais pas _allonger_.


----------



## Cookie75

> Pour ma part, j'utiliserais _prolonger_ ou _rallonger_ dans les trois cas proposés par Anna. Mais pas _allonger_.


 
Je ne sais pas si j'utiliserais "rallonger" qui selon moi évoque l'idée de quelque chose qui a déjà été "allongé" une première fois et qui l'est de nouveau.


----------



## TitTornade

Je penseque _rallonger _ne signifie par uniquement allonger de nouveau mais aussi augmenter la taille (peu importe le nombre de fois). C'est un peu comme avec _raccourcir_, d'ailleurs, on ne doit plus beaucoup employer le verbe _accourcir_.
On parle de _rallonge_ électrique par exemple.

Etrangement, le TLFi ne précise même pas la notion de _répétition d'allongement,_ sauf dans le cas rare d'allonger de nouveau dans le sens de mettre de nouveau en position horizontale.


----------



## Cookie75

> Je penseque _rallonger _ne signifie par uniquement allonger de nouveau mais aussi augmenter la taille (peu importe le nombre de fois). C'est un peu comme avec _raccourcir_, d'ailleurs, on ne doit plus beaucoup employer le verbe _accourcir_.
> On parle de _rallonge_ électrique par exemple.
> 
> Etrangement, le TLFi ne précise même pas la notion de _répétition d'allongement,_ sauf dans le cas rare d'allonger de nouveau dans le sens de mettre de nouveau en position horizontale.


 
Je ne sais pas mais "rallonger ses vacances" me semble curieux comme expression ; je trouve que cela sonne "bizarre". Idem dans les autres phrases.
J'utiliserais seulement "prolonger"dans ces 3 exemples.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir ou bonne nuit,

Je dirais comme Cookie 75. _Prolonger_ dans les trois cas énoncés dans le post 1. Mais _allonger _un trajet.

J'ai trouvé ceci :


> ALLONGER, PROLONGER. C'est rendre plus long. Allonger, c'est ajouter de la longueur ; *prolonger*, c'est ajouter de la longueur *dans un sens déterminé*. Au propre, on allonge un chemin, quand on fait le chemin plus long, sans autre indication ; *on prolonge un chemin, quand on le poursuit dans la direction qui lui est donnée*. Au figuré, on allonge une discussion, quand on la rend plus longue ; *on la prolonge, quand, à dessein, on la fait durer*. Allongement et prolongement offrent les mêmes distinctions.


 _La ligne de métro_... c'est à mon avis comme le deuxième exemple avec chemin. On la prolonge habituellement dans un sens.
_Les vacances / la vie de quelqu'un_ ... c'est comme ce deuxième exemple avec discussion. C'est à dessein qu'on les fait durer.

- Je ne fais pas de nette distinction entre _allonger _et _rallonger_. Dans les deux cas c'est... _rendre plus long_. Je dirais indifféremment _(r)allonger une jupe/un pantalon_
- Alors que prolonger, selon le TLFI (entre autres) c'est aussi : _Empl. trans._ Faire aller au-delà d'une limite normale ou antérieurement fixée.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci à vous tous pour vos efforts ! Je les apprécie vraiment !
J'ai trouvé une phrase avec "s'allonger", sans trop saisir le sens et le contexte eventuel : 
_Les heures s'allongent interminablement._
ça veut dire ... ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

Et puis, vous savez que pendant une certaine période d'adolescence, on devient généralement plus grand et plus mince, ça s'appelle bien "s'allonger" ?


----------



## Nicomon

Anna-chonger said:


> Merci à vous tous pour vos efforts ! Je les apprécie vraiment !
> J'ai trouvé une phrase avec "s'allonger", sans trop saisir le sens et le contexte eventuel :
> _Les heures s'allongent interminablement._
> ça veut dire ... ?


Salut Anna,

Cela signifie que le temps semble bien long... trop long. On pourrait aussi dire - enfin moi, je dirais - _les heures s'étirent en longueur._ C'est ce sens du verbe


> _S’allonger_ : devenir ou *paraître *plus long.





Anna-chonger said:


> Et puis, vous savez que pendant une certaine période d'adolescence, on devient généralement plus grand et plus mince, ça s'appelle bien "s'allonger" ?


 Il se peut que certains le disent, mais je ne crois pas que cet usage pronominal du verbe soit courant. 
À moins peut-être de préciser; par ex. _sa taille s'est allongée._ Mais encore là, je ne serais pas portée à le dire. 
Si j'entends _il /elle s'est allongé(e)_... je comprends _il s'est étendu/couché. _

Pour moi, _devenir plus grand et plus mince_ = _devenir plus élancé_.  Je ne dirais pas _s'allonger._


----------



## Corsicum

Anna-chonger said:


> Et puis, vous savez que pendant une certaine période d'adolescence, on devient généralement plus grand et plus mince, ça s'appelle bien "s'allonger" ?


Oui, je le dis aussi, on s’approche probablement des racines latines communes, on dit bien en corse aussi :
*Au cours de l’adolescence le corps s’allonge,* comment l’exprimer autrement*, il s’allonge bien,* il devient plus effilé par *l’allongement,* la croissance *?* 
Pour le latin et l’italien je n’en ai pas la preuve ?


----------



## JiPiJou

Personnellement, je n'utiliserais absolument pas "allonger" dans les deux premiers cas.

En revanche, dans le troisième, il me semble que les deux verbes n'ont pas le même sens. Je dirais que les conditions de vie modernes permettent un *allongement*de la vie (donc un processus évolutif naturel : plus de 80 ans aujourd'hui) mais que les techniques médicales permettent le *prolongement*de la vie (de personnes qui sont malades et qui, sans cette assistance médicale, mourraient, quel que soit leur âge).


----------



## Anna-chonger

> En revanche, dans le troisième, il me semble que les deux verbes n'ont pas le même sens. Je dirais que les conditions de vie modernes permettent un allongementde la vie (donc un processus évolutif naturel : plus de 80 ans aujourd'hui) mais que les techniques médicales permettent le prolongementde la vie (de personnes qui sont malades et qui, sans cette assistance médicale, mourraient, quel que soit leur âge).


Oui, ça me semble bien raisonnable. Merci, Jipijou.


----------



## en français

allonger - relatif à la distance ou autre mésure de nature spatiale/physique
prolonger - relatif au temps

Mais il me semble que la forme pronominale change ces définitions


----------



## Anna-chonger

J'ai vu une autre phrase :
_Le municipal projette de *prolonger *la longueur de rail de métro *à* 1000 km en 2011. _
Est-ce qu'elle semble naturelle ???


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Anna,

Puisque _prolonger _signifie _augmenter la longueur_ (entre autres)... _prolonger la longueur_, me semble redondant. Je dirais_ prolonger le rail de métro à 1000 km._


> Augmenter la longueur de. Prolonger une route, des travaux.


 Regarde aussi la citation que j'ai mise au post #11.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Hou... c'est encore moi  

Cette fois-ci, je me demande s'il est naturel de dire _*allonger* les heures de travail _?

Merci encore de votre participation !


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ça ne se dit pas.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci Maître !

Alors.... augmenter ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme d'habitude, il faut nous donner le contexte complet si vous voulez une réponse précise…


----------



## Anna-chonger

Désolée... j'y ai pensé comme ça donc il n'y a pas vraiment de contexte... d'autant que je pensais que c'est une expression dont le sens est assez clair... Mais bon, imaginons qu'on veut dire :

_Les ouvriers ne sont pas contents que le patron augmente les heures de travail sans augmenter le salaire..._


----------



## Nicomon

Extrait d'Antidote 





> Accroître la longueur, rendre plus long. Allonger une robe.* Allonger* *les journées de travail d’une heure*.


 Alors, on n'allonge pas les heures (qui ont toujours 60 minutes).  Ce sont les journées qu'on allonge, en augmentant le nombre d'heures.

Pour éviter la répétition du verbe « augmenter », tu pourrais donc remplacer « _augmente les heures de travail_ » par « _allonge les journées de travail_ ».
Ou alors remplacer « _sans augmenter le salaire_ » par « _sans leur offrir de hausse de salaire_ » (par exemple).


----------



## Roméo31

Autres propositions :
_
 * Les ouvriers sont mécontents  que le patron* augmente* *la durée du travail* sans augmenter le salaire._
(Et, situ veux, tu peux préciser : la durée quotidienne/hebdomadaire/mensuelle...)

 * _Les ouvriers sont mécontents  que le patron *augmente la durée du travail* sans augmentation de salaire._


----------



## Anna-chonger

> Alors, on n'allonge pas les heures (qui ont toujours 60 minutes). Ce sont les journées qu'on allonge, en augmentant le nombre d'heures.
> 
> Pour éviter la répétition du verbe « augmenter », tu pourrais donc remplacer « _augmente les heures de travail_ » par « _allonge les journées de travail_ ».
> Ou alors remplacer « _sans augmenter le salaire_ » par « _sans leur offrir de hausse de salaire_ » (par exemple).


 
WOW c'est génial merci bien Nico !




Roméo31 said:


> _* Les ouvriers sont mécontents que le patron* augmente* *la durée du travail* sans augmenter le salaire._
> (Et, situ veux, tu peux préciser : la durée quotidienne/hebdomadaire/mensuelle...)
> 
> * _Les ouvriers sont mécontents que le patron *augmente la durée du travail* sans augmentation de salaire._


 
C'est génial aussi ! Pourtant si on utilise le mot durée, je suppose qu'on va pouvoir dire *allonger la durée de travail*, non ?


_PS : durée *de* travail ou *du* travail ?_


----------

